# how to wipe and restart iBook g4



## macnewguy (May 25, 2008)

I need some help on how to wipe and restart my mac iBook g4. The guy I got it from deleted everything on the comp and I can't get or use anything can someone please help me this is my first time using this site.


----------



## broosten (May 5, 2008)

Your going to need to get an OS Installation CD (Tiger, Leopard) from ebay or somewhere else, and once you have that put it in at startup (I assume there is an old mac icon on a grayish screen), and go through the installation.


----------

